# seed help



## skateNsmoke (Jun 7, 2005)

does anyone know where to get some FEMINISED seeds of ak47 i was gonna go serious seeds but they dont got any feminized ones any help???
georgio


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 7, 2005)

never  seen feminized ak47

greetz


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 9, 2005)

You cannot get feminized ak47 sorry skateNsmoke


----------



## Smokeybrown11 (Sep 29, 2005)

hey r feminized seeds guaranteed to sprout and be female


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 29, 2005)

dr chronic had femailed seeds of ak48 a couple weeks ago but not anymore


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2006)

go to www.seedboutique.com they have some female beans, but not ak-47. lots of other choices though. check it out.


----------



## CGNecrodice (Feb 2, 2006)

Go to grasscity.com, they have a good selection of seeds.  They got AK-48 which from my understanding is just Nirvana's strain of AK-47.  They got 100% feminized seeds there too. Not sure about AK though.


----------



## Hick (Feb 3, 2006)

Forget the "femminised" "femaled" seeds.._*IMO*_. Absolutely NOT worth the extra dollars. If you feel 'compelled' to spend on the high end, use the extra cash to purchase the reputable breeders stock. Such as Seriuos, Dutch Passion, ect. 

   All you need is "_*ONE"*_ (1) good female, and you're setup for _several_ grows.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 3, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Forget the "femminised" "femaled" seeds.._*IMO*_. Absolutely NOT worth the extra dollars. If you feel 'compelled' to spend on the high end, use the extra cash to purchase the reputable breeders stock. Such as Seriuos, Dutch Passion, ect.
> 
> All you need is "_*ONE"*_ (1) good female, and you're setup for _several_ grows.


I agree with Hick on this.  One female is all you need.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, these guys are right. usually those seeds are almost twice as much and you will usually get more than 5 females out of a 10 seed pack of regular ones anyway. Just start 2 plants or more at a time and then select the best female and clone it till you can't anymore. You can repeat this process many times over and then breed your own seeds off of a male if one sprouts. And femenized doesnt gaurantee they germinate. Look for a seed bank that guarantees at least 80-90% germination rate and has a reliable AK-47 source. Deffinately forget the fem seeds though. Its just a scam to catch first time growers who think that having all females means easier to grow or something.


----------



## framingman001 (Feb 14, 2019)

I agree to el diablo.
If I'm not mistaken femenized are easier to hermi on you. I order all my seeds from far north seedbank. Been using them for years with great results. Customs got them once and they made it right.


----------



## drcree (Feb 17, 2019)

you can get them at ILGM.  5/$89.0 or 10/$109.0


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 17, 2019)

Buy a 10 pack of regular seeds. start all 10 after sexing throw out all the males.  Of the remaining I take the prettiest one and cut her to pieces for clones.  I flower out the rest.  Personally I think regular seeds are healthier and less likely to herm


----------

